# S7- 200



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo ich brüchte mal eure hilfe mein Lehrmeister verlangt von mir das ich aus einen Verdrahtungsplan und Pneumatikplan eine SPS Steuerung machen soll habe aber noch nie mit gearbeitet und er weis anscheind auch nicht wie das geht und hoffe daher das ihr mir wweiter helfen könntet 

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7052/pneumatikschaltplan.png

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2696/verdrahtungsplan.png

MFG Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## der_iwan (18 Januar 2011)

*Oh mein Gott*

Geht das auch in einem verständlichen Deutsch ?

Poste doch das, was du schon fertig hast.

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gerne erledigt.


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

*sorry*

das problem ist ich verstehe das ganze programm nicht habe noch nie mit gearbeitet und weis überhaupt nicht was ich da machen soll


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> das problem ist ich verstehe das ganze programm nicht habe noch nie mit gearbeitet und weis überhaupt nicht was ich da machen soll



Das ist doch mal eine richtige Aussage.



> ...mein Lehrmeidter verlangt von mir



Sollte das "nicht gelernte" denn schon in deinem Kopf vorhanden sein? (Schule/Ausbildung...)

Oder wirst du ins kalte Wasser geworfen?


----------



## thomass5 (18 Januar 2011)

@ Verpolt:
hast Du Dir mal die Überschrift der Fenster auf den Bildern angeschaut?
ich glaub da ist gerade die K.... am dampfen!

Thomas


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

nein das ist nicht meine prüfung der lehrmeister will das in einem lehrgang in china anbieten und daher soll ich das für den machen weil er sich damit nicht befassen will und ich soll mich schlau machen wie das geht um ihm das zuerklären weis selber nicht was das soll würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn ihr mir da einwenig unter die arme greifft. habe einwenig mit logo programmiert da war ich gut ,aber s7 -200 soll angeblich so ähnlich sein sagt er aber ich finde da einfach kein anfang.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> @ Verpolt:
> hast Du Dir mal die Überschrift der Fenster auf den Bildern angeschaut?
> ich glaub da ist gerade die K.... am dampfen!
> 
> Thomas



Jetzt ja,


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> nein das ist nicht meine prüfung der lehrmeister will das in einem lehrgang in china anbieten und daher soll ich das für den machen weil er sich damit nicht befassen will und ich soll mich schlau machen wie das geht um ihm das zuerklären weis selber nicht was das soll würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn ihr mir da einwenig unter die arme greifft



Alter, hat dir jemand die Tastatur gekürzt oder leidest du an Satzzeichen-Phopie?


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

*Sorry*

Ok ab jetzt schreibe ich mit Satzzeichen ok. Würdet ihr mir den helfen??


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

So wild ist das doch nicht.

Dreh den Plan um 90° nach links.

Jetzt kannst das ganze als KOP (Kontaktplan) ansehen und übernehmen.

AWL:


```
UN "s0" 
U "S1" 
= "P1"
.
.
.
```

usw.


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Die Abfallverzögerten Relais sind dann ausschaltverzögerte Zeiten.

Um den Pneumatikplan keine Sorgen machen, der ist über M1-M3 und die Initiatoren erledigt.


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

So wie ich das verstehe ist u = und , un = und negiert und halt = ist  dann der Ausgang für P1 die lampe richtig. Dann würde ja den Schritt 2 so Aussehen

UN "s0" 
U "S1" 
= "s2"
Aber wie stell ich das so ein das S2 der Wechsler ist.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

kingfirst schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe ist u = und , un = und negiert und halt = ist  dann der ausgang für p1 die lampe richtig.



*ack*  yepp


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Gut ,aber kann man im Programm den auch p1 als Blicker machen, wenn ja wie.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe ist u = und , un = und negiert und halt = ist  dann der Ausgang für P1 die lampe richtig. Dann würde ja den Schritt 2 so Aussehen
> 
> UN "s0"
> U "S1"
> ...



S2 Stellung links      = 1-Signal   Abfrage U...
S2 Stellung rechts   = 1-Signal   Abfrage U...

Willst du den nicht betätigten Abfragen...

S2 Stellung links      Abfrage Rechts = UN
S2 Stellung rechts   Abfrage Links   = UN


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> Gut ,aber kann man im Programm den auch p1 als Blicker machen, wenn ja wie.



Ja wenn der das dann blickt 

mit Zeiten, mit System-Taktmerker, ....

U "Blink jetzt endlich"
U  Zeit "500ms-Ein-500ms-Aus" 
= "P1-Blicker"


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Danke sehr werde dann mal durch eure Hilfe das Programm zu vollenden. Wenn  ich noch Hilfe benötige hoffe ich ihr würdet mir weiter helfen.
 MFg


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe ist u = und , un = und negiert und halt = ist  dann der Ausgang für P1 die lampe richtig. Dann würde ja den Schritt 2 so Aussehen
> 
> UN "s0"
> U "S1"
> ...



@ verpolt:

Ich denke mal der "S0" ist so was wie 'n NOTAUS.
Dann müsste as aber heissen

```
U "s0" 
U "S1" 
= "P1"
```

Es ist ja der Stromweg relevant nicht die Schalterstellung ?!?



Kingfirst schrieb:


> Aber wie stell ich das so ein das S2 der Wechsler ist.



Durch eine doppelte  Abfrage.


```
U "s0" 
 U "S1" 
U "S2"
= "K1"  // Ist dann wohl ein Merker
```


```
U "s0" 
 U "S1" 
UN "S2"
= "K2"  // Ist dann wohl ein Merker
```

Und das ist dann auch so, da im STP die Bedienelemente in Ruhe dargestellt werden.


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Achso bevor ich vergessen brauche ich für die Anlage mehr als 8 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge?


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> @ verpolt:
> 
> Ich denke mal der "S0" ist so was wie 'n NOTAUS.
> Dann müsste as aber heissen
> ...



*ACK*

da passt einer aber auf


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> Achso bevor ich vergessen brauche ich für die Anlage mehr als 8 Eingänge und 8 Ausgänge?



Anhand Deines 2. Bildes kann ich mit meinen Fingern schon 9 Eingänge zählen.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Finger übrig, aber ich glaube es waren 6 Ausgänge


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Stimmt S0 ist ja der NOT -Aus ist ja ein Öffner deshalb kein Negiert.


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Anhand Deines 2. Bildes kann ich ... 9 Eingänge zählen.
> 
> ...aber ich glaube es waren 6 Ausgänge



Das deckt sich exakt mit meiner Analyse des eingestellten Pamphlets.


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Könnte ich dann es nicht so machen S0 und S1 in Reihe Schalten um dadurch ein Eingang zusparen, weil habe keine Erweiterung für die SPS .


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Das deckt sich exakt mit meiner Analyse des eingestellten Pamphlets.



Ich hüpf gleich in nen Koffer *ROFL*


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Aber Du hast doch 16(!) Eingänge ?!?


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Stimmt hast recht . :TOOL:


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Kingfirst schrieb:


> Könnte ich dann es nicht so machen S0 und S1 in Reihe Schalten um dadurch ein Eingang zusparen, weil habe keine Erweiterung für die SPS .



Soll das heißen, du hast die Hardware, so wie sie im Bild ist, gar nicht vor dir?

Solltest du die beiden in Reihe auf einen Eingang schalten, geht das prinzipiell.
Im Verdrahtungsplan würde ein "gedrückter" und wieder "losgelassener" Not-Aus das P1 sofort schalten --- wenn S1 natürlich auch ein ist. (Alles weitere mal nicht berücksichtigt)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller, nach dem Loslassen des Not-Aus (1-Signal) erst auf einen erneuten Start von S1 zu warten. (SPS-Flankenauswertung...)


----------



## dtsclipper (18 Januar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich hüpf gleich in nen Koffer *ROFL*



Aber BITTE den Koffer auflassen...

Weil ist der Deckel erst mal zu
Fehlt Dir Sauerstoff im Nu!


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> Aber BITTE den Koffer auflassen...
> 
> Weil ist der Deckel erst mal zu
> Fehlt Dir Sauerstoff im Nu!



Ich meine den Koffer, in den jeder einmal steigt 
Ist da der Deckel zu, gehts ab in die Tiefe im Nu


----------



## Kingfirst (18 Januar 2011)

Nein ich habe sie nicht vor mir , weil ich Kranke geschrieben bin und wollte aber trotzdem mich einwenig über S7-200 und die aufgabe erkundigen . Das ich wenn wieder auf der Arbeit bin gleich los legen kann und nicht erst noch ein Tag rumsitze und Grüble wie ich an der Sache ran gehe.


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich Arbeitseinsatz / Lernbereitschaft


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2011)

Und alles für die Chinesen ........ Da wird der Lehrgang ein richtiger Leergang *ROFL*


----------



## mariob (18 Januar 2011)

*Auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen*

Hallo,
@Kingfirst, habe ich das richtig verstanden, Du sollst einen Lehrgang veranstalten von etwas, was Du zwar offensichtlich gut verstehst, auch gut und schnell durchdringst, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung davon hast?
Was ist das für ein Laden, in dem man auf solche Ideen kommt, und das wahrscheinlich auch noch für Geld?
Es ist höchste Eisenbahn das Du Dir einen anderen Job suchst.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Kingfirst, habe ich das richtig verstanden, Du sollst einen Lehrgang veranstalten von etwas, was Du zwar offensichtlich gut verstehst, auch gut und schnell durchdringst, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung davon hast?
> Was ist das für ein Laden, in dem man auf solche Ideen kommt, und das wahrscheinlich auch noch für Geld?
> Es ist höchste Eisenbahn das Du Dir einen anderen Job suchst.....
> ...





> nein das ist nicht meine prüfung der lehrmeister will das in einem lehrgang in china anbieten und daher soll ich das für den machen weil er sich damit nicht befassen will und ich soll mich schlau machen wie das geht um ihm das zuerklären weis selber nicht was das soll würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn ihr mir da einwenig unter die arme greifft. habe einwenig mit logo programmiert da war ich gut ,aber s7 -200 soll angeblich so ähnlich sein sagt er aber ich finde da einfach kein anfang.



Naja,

Vielleicht ist der Lehrmeister ja gar nicht so besch.....

Sagt seinem Stift: "Mach das mal und erklärs mir danach". "Wir brauchen das für China!"

Jetzt wirds dem Azubi heiß. (Was, Ich?)

Ich denke, der wird das "heftige Programm" schon überschauen und nicht gerade ein 4-fach verwurschteletes durchgehen lassen.

Womöglich ists auch nur ne Übung zu "Zeit-und Kundendruck"


----------



## PN/DP (18 Januar 2011)

*S7-200*



Kingfirst schrieb:


> weil ich Kranke geschrieben bin und wollte aber trotzdem mich einwenig über S7-200 und die aufgabe erkundigen .


Dann kannst Du ja schon mal im S7-200 Systemhandbuch lesen, wie die S7-200 AWL-Befehle wirklich heißen.
Nicht, daß Du Dich auf die hier gebrachten Step7-Beispiele versteifst und nachher nichts funktioniert. 
Eine neue Verknüpfung beginnt z.B. mit LD.
Ich empfehle aber, in der Ansicht KOP oder FUP zu programmieren, denn sobald Oder-Zweige im Programm 
vorkommen sollen, dann wird das AWL für Anfänger wirklich knüppeldick undurchsichtig.
Noch ein Tip: für 1Hz-Blinken gibt es bequemerweise den Sondermerker SM0.5

Harald


----------

